# The 260w Variant Mod - Madness



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

No this is just damn crazy. 260watts lol. Someone is going to get hurt. It's a looker but think they are taking it too far now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (3/11/14)

Where and how much? I love my mech, but damn that thing looks good


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Where and how much? I love my mech, but damn that thing looks good


You will be looking at about 600 pound and up........


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

No bru. I think they taking it a bit far. 260w's for watt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (3/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> No this is just damn crazy. 260watts lol. Someone is going to get hurt. It's a looker but think they are taking it too far now.
> 
> View attachment 14532


I would definitely take one ...not for the 260w but for the looks . The only 260 I do is with my bike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

I agree @Sir Vape, but someone must address the demands from the small-d#ck-syndrome suffering vapers out there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

That would be a Vicious Ant product. The 250W one sell for yes, 600 pounds - http://www.ukecigstore.com/mods/variable-voltage/vicious-ant-the-variant.html


----------



## dannler (3/11/14)

so battery life at 260watts? one hour maybe? ha ha


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

here in Germany its going for 775 Euros. There were 2 on offer last week in the FB classifieds....these were sold in an hour or so


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

i think someone is going to try the max on this unit and then add even more bad stigma to vaping. \this is way too far


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

dannler said:


> so battery life at 260watts? one hour maybe? ha ha



No they have a proper Li-polymer battery pack in there, like they use on RC planes, boats etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/14)

I don't actually like when the atty is closer to the middle. I like them against the side.

But none of this matters because unless I'm vaping water, anything more than 20watts is an overkill for me.... Nevermind 260 bloody watts.

Why I ask?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

They have just cloned the damn thing as well http://www.gvapers.com/collections/pre-orders-mechanical-mods/products/variantmod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/14)

Lol.. Of coarse


----------



## Natheer Mallick (3/11/14)

On second thought, mech is fine...


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/14)

Ill buy this in a heart beat!!!! Had my eye on this for a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Phil (3/11/14)

Lol 260w u sure u don't need a fire arm license for it


----------



## Rudi (3/11/14)

this is what we are heading towards


----------



## Rudi (3/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (3/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (3/11/14)




----------



## VandaL (3/11/14)

This looks SIEK!!! but 260watts 







Imagine vaping this with a 36mg juice, 260watts , 0.000000001 ohm build.


----------



## capetocuba (3/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> No bru. I think they taking it a bit far. 260w's for watt


At least with that you can go below 0.1 ohms. I'm vaping at 0.12 ohms using a authentic vanilla mod and authentic VTC5. Don't know all the in and outs but know that's around 100 watts and under 60 amps. My mates in the know reckon it's "safe". I only fire for about 4 seconds and always checking for heat in the mod. I'm vaping 6mg Strawnilla and it's never tasted so good. I would like to go to 0.05 or thereabouts to test this juice. Will only do this if it's safe though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/11/14)

@capetocuba I think we should have a live stream when you attempt the 0.05. Could be thrilling. You nuts bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> At least with that you can go below 0.1 ohms. I'm vaping at 0.12 ohms using a authentic vanilla mod and authentic VTC5. Don't know all the in and outs but know that's around 100 watts and under 60 amps. My mates in the know reckon it's "safe". I only fire for about 4 seconds and always checking for heat in the mod. I'm vaping 6mg Strawnilla and it's never tasted so good. I would like to go to 0.05 or thereabouts to test this juice. Will only do this if it's safe though.


yip that .12ohm setup is only pulling 35amps and 147watts. but it vapes and tastes awesome.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (4/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

Geez. 260w is madness! I tried vaping a gi2 at 50w and my chest felt like it was on fire.

Not for me thanks  I'll just stick to my reos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (4/11/14)

Might come in handy during load shedding - just plug it into the house mains...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (4/11/14)

This is something akin to ludicrous speed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (4/11/14)

I still want 1 . When you get attacked , you can use it as a tazer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> I still want 1 . When you get attacked , you can use it as a tazer


More like a lightsaber...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (4/11/14)

I think it's just stupid. Things like this will make vaping "dangerous" in everyone else's eyes. They really should stop with this noncense. No person on this planet can vape at 260 watts. I've tried at 100w and it's scorching hot. Stupid, just stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

zadiac said:


> I think it's just stupid. Things like this will make vaping "dangerous" in everyone else's eyes. They really should stop with this noncense. No person on this planet can vape at 260 watts. I've tried at 100w and it's scorching hot. Stupid, just stupid.


Mech, freshly charged battery, dripper coiled to 0.1 ohm.

170W its a nice warm vape. Fairly decent actually.

@steve had 0.07 ohm going in a big dripper thats about 250W and he enjoyed it. 

Point is regulated mods are only starting to get close to what a well setup dripper and mech is capable of.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## capetocuba (5/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mech, freshly charged battery, dripper coiled to 0.1 ohm.
> 
> 170W its a nice warm vape. Fairly decent actually.
> 
> ...


Good quality juice rocks at low ohms. Different flavours come out. So right now I am silently stalking a large capacity VW mod


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/14)

NUTTER

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

